# Paid magazine feature opportunity for co-parents



## harri100 (Jan 15, 2013)

Looking for women aged between 25-39 who has used co-parenting to have a baby and would like to share their story with a national magazine.

The feature will be paid and we will only need a small amount of your time.

Please contact asap [email protected] and the deadline is this week

Best


----------

